# USB Storage & LG Cellphone

## Holysword

Hi

I bought an LG Cellphone, and I was expecting to connect it to the USB port and have it recognized as a Mass Storage USB thing.

```
perjanus ~ # dmesg | tail

usb 2-1.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 2-1.1: USB disconnect, address 8

CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 33750 nsec

usb_storage: module is already loaded

CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 50624 nsec

usb 2-1.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 2-1.1: USB disconnect, address 9

usb 2-1.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 2-1.1: USB disconnect, address 10

usb 2-1.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

perjanus ~ # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c049 Logitech, Inc. G5 Laser Mouse

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 011: ID 1004:6000 LG Electronics, Inc. VX4400/VX6000 Cellphone

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 064e:c107 Suyin Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 138a:0005 DigitalPersona, Inc 

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 03f0:231d Hewlett-Packard 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

perjanus ~ #

```

Unfortunately I didn't find any new device in /dev directory, and also HAL does not automatically detect anything (as it usually does with regular USB sticks). I tried following the instructions in this page, but it didn't solve the problem. In fact, when I compile usb-storage as a module (before it was compiled into kernel) and try to manually load it I have

```
perjanus ~ # modprobe -r usb-storage

perjanus ~ # modprobe usb-storage

FATAL: Error inserting usb_storage (/lib/modules/2.6.33-zen2/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko): Invalid argument

perjanus ~ # dmesg | tail

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] 932096 2048-byte logical blocks: (1.90 GB/1.77 GiB)

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] 932096 2048-byte logical blocks: (1.90 GB/1.77 GiB)

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

usb 1-1.1: USB disconnect, address 4

usb_storage: module is already loaded

usb_storage: module is already loaded

usb_storage: module is already loaded

perjanus ~ #
```

even without any option in modprobe.d. Well, this sounds pretty weird to me!!

Appreciate any help!!

----------

## Gankfest

Have you looked at this, check and make sure that your kernel opts are correct:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/usb-guide.xml

----------

## Holysword

 *paradox6996 wrote:*   

> Have you looked at this, check and make usre that your kernel opts are correct:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/usb-guide.xml

 

Yes I did.

----------

## skunk

try this:

```
modprobe -r usb-storage

modprobe usb-storage option_zero_cd=2
```

taken from here

----------

## Holysword

 *skunk wrote:*   

> try this:
> 
> ```
> modprobe -r usb-storage
> 
> ...

 

I tried that before, check my first post  :Wink: 

I have an error when I try to manually load this module.

----------

## skunk

did you reboot the new kernel (without usb-storage compiled in)?

did you verified the module is unloaded before trying to load it (it probably gets autoloaded on boot)?

----------

## Holysword

 *skunk wrote:*   

> did you reboot the new kernel (without usb-storage compiled in)?
> 
> did you verified the module is unloaded before trying to load it (it probably gets autoloaded on boot)?

 

Yeps, I rebooted. And yes, I tried modprobe -r, but as I said in my first post, it says that the module is already loaded when I try to load it nevertheless.

----------

## Gankfest

Have not done this for years, but I had a problem like this along time ago and if I can find the post again I'll link it, but the best way I can put this is like thi:

my fdisk -l

```
Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0008aa6c

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1           7       56196   83  Linux

/dev/sda2               8         616     4891792+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             617        7061    51769462+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4            7062        9729    21430710   83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x84de84de

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sdb2              13        9561    76694528    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sdb3            9562       38912   235761907+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sdb5            9562       38912   235761876    7  HPFS/NTFS

```

So if I was to plug in a USB stick, and manually mount it. It would be either like this:

```
mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usb
```

```
mount  /dev/sdd1 /mnt/usb
```

I would try and find it by manually mounting your phone, and then adding that into your /etc/fstab. It' hard to say exactly what your's would be because every setup's mount point is different. But by adding that point into fstab it should always mount that device automatically at that same point. Sorry couldn't be of more help!

EDIT: Found the post about that problem which is linked below:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4176307-highlight-.html#4176307

And yes I know I was a complete noob back then! ;P

----------

## Holysword

 *paradox6996 wrote:*   

> EDIT: Found the post about that problem which is linked below:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4176307-highlight-.html#4176307
> 
> And yes I know I was a complete noob back then! ;P

 

Thank you for your attention. The problem is exactly that there is no new device to be found. All devices returned by 'ls /dev/sd*' are already known and are already mounted.

----------

